# Lost phone Looking to email google maps link



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

So I have made this for quite sometime
http://tasker.wikidot.com/locatephone
and I finally made the plunge and bought "Email Me Pro" so i can send emails. The problem is I don't know how to send the link that tasker gets though an email. Any help?


----------

